# This can't be legal... A sail on a recumbent!!!



## Joffey (22 Feb 2016)

Saw this at a cafe (Roots) on Sunday. 





Now surely this kinda setup can't be legal on UK roads? A gust of wind (and it was very windy on Sunday) could blow him into the road or a truck passing could blow him off the road?

Also I hope he's not uploading his rides (or sails) to Strava, this takes wind doping to a whole new level!! 

Anyone seen anything like this monstrosity before or even know if it is legal?


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2016)

Mechanical doping again.


----------



## Joffey (22 Feb 2016)

Not sure if this form of mechanical doping will catch on in the pro-peloton...


----------



## HarryTheDog (22 Feb 2016)

As soon as I looked at it I thought sand yacht, looks like he may have a lifejacket on as well.


----------



## Joffey (22 Feb 2016)

Na, he was just a little portly! Maybe due to sail taking away the need to pedal!

It deffo had pedals - does a sand yacht have any pedals?


----------



## HarryTheDog (22 Feb 2016)

Not as a rule, maybe he lives near a beach, pedals it to the beach then lets fly along the beach. Where did the photo come from?, did you take it and was there a beach nearby?. Maybe he's just a mad inventor.


----------



## cyberknight (22 Feb 2016)

Joffey said:


> Na, he was just a little portly! Maybe due to sail taking away the need to pedal!
> 
> It deffo had pedals - does a sand yacht have any pedals?


Hes is a bit portly , but if he lost weight would he be starboardly ?


----------



## Joffey (22 Feb 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> Not as a rule, maybe he lives near a beach, pedals it to the beach then lets fly along the beach. Where did the photo come from?, did you take it and was there a beach nearby?. Maybe he's just a mad inventor.



I took the photo. It was at a cafe near Northallerton, North Yorkshire. The nearest beach would be Redcar or Whitby about 30 miles away. He was riding the local roads for sure.


----------



## Nibor (22 Feb 2016)

That could be scarily fast sand yachts are very quick


----------



## Nibor (22 Feb 2016)

it is a thing you can buy flipping heck http://whike.com/en/


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2016)

I wonder how good they are at tacking into the wind?


----------



## Milkfloat (22 Feb 2016)

Nibor said:


> it is a thing you can buy flipping heck http://whike.com/en/



Crazy Dutch!


----------



## HarryTheDog (22 Feb 2016)

Hmm daily mail article on it from 2011
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ng-whike-Britains-bike-SAIL-hits-streets.html


----------



## Nibor (22 Feb 2016)

as they have low rolling resistance probaly very good into the wind though Tacking up the A49 doesn't appeal lol


----------



## Scoosh (22 Feb 2016)

Keep up at the back ! 

i think they're a brilliant concept and look great fun  - in the right place.


----------



## Mr Magoo (22 Feb 2016)

Joffey said:


> Saw this at a cafe (Roots) on Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 119731
> 
> ...



Yes ...........Kevin DTEK has shown these at Mildenhall Cycle Rally and hires them out
Complete with fetching yellow trawlermans outfit (optional) !
They go like the wind


----------



## PaulM (22 Feb 2016)

Yes, but all the drivers complain, "You're too low, I can't see you!. Get a flag!!" LOL


----------



## sidevalve (22 Feb 2016)

nice idea - shame about reality


----------



## Joffey (22 Feb 2016)

So they ARE legal. Bloody hell. I'll be keeping an eye on the local news, I'm pretty sure he'll end up in a ditch or worse with all this wind we are getting.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Feb 2016)

Many years ago I read in a cycling mag (Can't remember which) that some long distance tourers on the continent had a device like a kite attached to the back of their bikes and could be opened out with a cable to take advantage of a tailwind. Never seen it myself, tho.


----------



## mjr (22 Feb 2016)

Joffey said:


> So they ARE legal. Bloody hell. I'll be keeping an eye on the local news, I'm pretty sure he'll end up in a ditch or worse with all this wind we are getting.


That sounds just like so many motorists seeing a recumbent for the first time...


----------



## Donger (22 Feb 2016)

Hey, @Pikey! Spooky! We were just talking about this the other day. Gonna give it a go?


----------



## Donger (23 Feb 2016)

Do they have priority over oncoming traffic when they are tacking into the wind? The Highway Code is strangely silent on the matter.


----------



## mustang1 (23 Feb 2016)

I thought that was the 15 foot flag pole thing some politician dude wanted. Just the pole part is wider and you lot mistake it for a sail. 

Those politicians really don't think things thru.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Feb 2016)

I made a sail for my kayak............Mmmmmmm start designing


----------



## numbnuts (23 Feb 2016)

Donger said:


> Do they have priority over oncoming traffic when they are tacking into the wind? The Highway Code is strangely silent on the matter.


Power always gives way to sail


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Feb 2016)

Joffey said:


> So they ARE legal. Bloody hell. I'll be keeping an eye on the local news, I'm pretty sure he'll end up in a ditch or worse with all this wind we are getting.



Sand yachts are easy to steer in a straight Line and spilling the wind out of the sail is easy. I cannot see why a sail on a trike would be a problem.


I make Sails for a living :0)


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Feb 2016)

numbnuts said:


> I made a sail for my kayak............Mmmmmmm start designing



Have you photos of you mounted it?

How did it perform?


----------



## numbnuts (23 Feb 2016)

numbnuts said:


> I made a sail for my kayak............Mmmmmmm start designing


Or maybe not .......from 3:19

View: https://youtu.be/4nmBbGhbJgU?list=PL95C13BA53E40B915


----------



## numbnuts (23 Feb 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Have you photos of you mounted it?
> 
> How did it perform?


Hi Steve I'm away from home just now I made it to fit a sit-on -top kayak, but I will also fit a sea kayak I'll get back asap

View: https://youtu.be/yg6zPz1wPHg


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Feb 2016)

Thats very nice. Is it a commercial " mast" or did you make it? 

Making a small sail is easy enough. Its the mounting that is the problem.


----------



## Scoosh (23 Feb 2016)

Trouble with the Whike is the low bridges/ overhanging trees and other stuff we have around ... 

I'd still love to try one, though !


----------



## numbnuts (23 Feb 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Thats very nice. Is it a commercial " mast" or did you make it?
> 
> Making a small sail is easy enough. Its the mounting that is the problem.


Hi Steve, I made every thing my self I have a PDF file I will send you


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Feb 2016)

Scoosh said:


> Trouble with the Whike is the low bridges/ overhanging trees and other stuff we have around ...
> 
> I'd still love to try one, though !



I am sure you could organise routes where you could get wharp speed 

But they are not cheap.


----------



## mjr (23 Feb 2016)

numbnuts said:


> Power always gives way to sail


Not generally except as a tie-breaker? Everyone gives way to the most constrained vessel first AIUI.



User said:


> The mast isn't that high... it's 1.6m in length and it's anchored about 20cm above the ground. So you're looking at 180cm or so in total height - about 6'. That's me standing up. I manage to avoid low bridges and overhanging trees....


How? I have to keep ducking! 
*Riverside path, Bedford*


© Malc McDonald[/a], [url=http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/2.0/]cc-by-sa.[/url]


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2016)

I know that path mrjay. You're lucky the hillbillies from Deliverance don't come for you along that stretch.


----------



## Mr Magoo (23 Feb 2016)

Scoosh said:


> Trouble with the Whike is the low bridges/ overhanging trees and other stuff we have around ...
> 
> I'd still love to try one, though !



Tree's have never been an issue in the fens .......
.....of course we have the winds .........and Ely features in the top three for the most hit railway bridge in the UK


----------



## Pikey (23 Feb 2016)

Donger said:


> Hey, @Pikey! Spooky! We were just talking about this the other day. Gonna give it a go?



Lol! That is a coincidence!!!
I bloody needed it on the way back from that audax.

After our conversation about it I was thinking like one of those kite surfing kites could be a cheaper option.


----------



## Andrew1971 (23 Feb 2016)

That's not the only one. there's one in northallerton I have seen it . I believe he's on this forum too
I think it's @Lanky


----------



## Scoosh (23 Feb 2016)

Andrew1971 said:


> That's not the only one. there's one in northallerton I have seen it . I believe he's on this forum too
> I think it's @Lanky


Could be


----------



## nauest (26 Feb 2016)

I am the UK representative for Whike. Been enjoying your conversation! Any questions?

Also who is this Kevin DTEK? I was wondering where he got some of our Trikes from !


----------



## mjr (26 Feb 2016)

He runs a famous HPV shop in Little Thetford http://stores.ebay.co.uk/D-TEK-HPVS


----------



## Andrew1971 (26 Feb 2016)

I believe het got second hand or unspoiled . And got from the Netherlands I think.


----------



## nauest (26 Feb 2016)

Most likely one of our second hand trikes, I know a few of our customers in the Uk have updated to the later Whike 2.


----------



## classic33 (29 Feb 2016)

numbnuts said:


> Power always gives way to sail


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Mar 2016)

nauest said:


> I am the UK representative for Whike. Been enjoying your conversation! Any questions?
> 
> Also who is this Kevin DTEK? I was wondering where he got some of our Trikes from !






"Who is THIS Kevin DTEK?"

That is a bit like saying who the hell are Whike trikes?

Actually, its not because I live in Denmark and know who Kevin is, but had never heard of whike trikes before.

The fact that you are the UK rep for Whike trikes and do not know Kevin is a bit of a shocker as he possibly sells more Whike trikes than you do. Everybody in recumbent circles know who DTEK is and certainly know Kevin. He has a place in Little Thetford, near Ely, Cambridgeshire where he rents and sells all sorts of recumbents. He can get his hands on basically any recumbent you want. He has been doing it for years and in probably best contacted through the Velovision site. But he is always busy and it can be a job getting in touch with him.

I would imagine he is one of the top recumbent salesman in the country.

http://www.misterwhat.co.uk/company/2412615-dtek-hpvs-ely

http://www.camcycle.org.uk/resources/advice/trailers.html


----------



## Lanky (5 Mar 2016)

OMG! I have been spotted ☺ So far, I have not had a trip to the bushes, even though some of the winds of late have been 'interesting'. It is very stable. I have been passed by lots of lorrys, busses, tractors, vans in winds up to 30mph without no problem whatsoever. But I will say that horses hate it. I think the lage flappy bit stickyup thing does not help. I have to admit that on one stretch of quite road, I did a bit of tacking☺. It's a pain in the ass being 'in irons'. Like most recumbents I get alot of double takes. I have even been followed by a helecopter. This year I am hoping to to do a bit of cyclecamping with it. It is a shame you cant take it on a train.​


----------



## Joffey (6 Mar 2016)

I hope you aren't uploading your rides to Strava! ;-)


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Mar 2016)

Where did you get yours lanky?

You need to do a full ride review with photos


----------



## Lanky (16 Mar 2016)

I bought mine secondhand from Ned at Whike. To be honest, I was saving for a ICE Adventure or a Kettwisel, but at a critical moment, much of my savings went down the pan. So I started looking for a used trike and much to my surprise, Ned had one at that moment. Being secondhand and ex-rental I have slowly replaced various bits. The Whike is at its best in flats, open spaces. North Yorkshire is nor either, so I have dropped the gears somewhat.

My Whike has 2 speeds, without the wind, slow and a bit faster. And 2 speeds with the wind, fast and clean underpants required. I use the sail, 90% of the time. The only times I don't use it are, very high winds and through the city... because of trees and low signs. A roads, no problem. A few months ago, I was traveling the A172 with 30 mph winds, gusting up to 50 being passed by a steady stream of heavy traffic. The Whike was rock solid, and never deviated a inch. The mast is made out of carbon fibre and flexes in the wind. You have to work hard to tip a Whike in the wind but like a lot of things it is possible. If you think it might tip then all you do is let go of the sail (mainsheet). It is completely legal, very safe and very visible, which means it is more difficult to sneak up a one way street without anyone noticing. Like all recumbent trikes, you can also use it without the sail. When I ark out how to use this tablet, I will post some piccys ☺


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Mar 2016)

What do you do out on a ride and you want to stow the sail. Doesnt it get in the way?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Mar 2016)

All of the pictures seem to feature trikes but a couple of years ago I saw a recumbent cycle with a sail. As has been mentioned you do take a double, I at first thought it was a sail board, and then you realize that it has got wheels, and then you see that it is a cycle. The cyclist had cycled from Malmesbury about 10 to 12 miles away.


----------



## Lanky (19 Mar 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/thewindtrip

I got my inspiration of how to stow my sail from this guy. The only time might stow my sail would be very high winds, lots of trees i.e: some Sustrans.,subways and submarines. This guy went camping with his last year. 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZNWjyuW8fc


Some people traveled through Chile:
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UUpBQb0f6Y


----------

